# Retiring to Vermont?



## long island boarder (Mar 3, 2010)

Spent the weekend up at Sugarbush VT.  The person I stayed with has owned a condo up there for 30 years, goes up every weekend from Long Island in the winter.  He told me how he never runs out of things to do be it skiing, snow shoeing, cross country skiing etc.  I am amazed at the active and fit people that I see up there versus here on the island.  Is it a crazy thought to want to go north for the winter or year round for that matter?  Shouldn't I be planning on playing shuffleboard in Florida?  Maybe bingo too?  What do you girls/guys think?


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2010)

long island boarder said:


> Spent the weekend up at Sugarbush VT.  The person I stayed with has owned a condo up there for 30 years, goes up every weekend from Long Island in the winter.  He told me how he never runs out of things to do be it skiing, snow shoeing, cross country skiing etc.  I am amazed at the active and fit people that I see up there versus here on the island.  Is it a crazy thought to want to go north for the winter or year round for that matter?  Shouldn't I be planning on playing shuffleboard in Florida?  Maybe bingo too?  What do you girls/guys think?



I've planned on retiring to NH / ME for at least 5 years now.

15 more years.....


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife and I have planned to retire to Me/VT for some time now.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 3, 2010)

After being in the Sugarbush area this past summer, we have seriously considered relocating there, possibly sooner than retirement age.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats our plan as well. And make a few trips to the warmer climes during the winter to keep the Mrs. happy....People are just much friendlier in Vt.


----------



## noski (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is your relocation page on MadRiverValley.com 

A lot of people make the intentional choice of moving here. Your friend is right, there is a TON of things to do and no lack of organizations and non profits. One of my favorites is the Valley Futures Network. www.valleyfutures.net. 

Don't wait for retirement.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 3, 2010)

be sure to spend time there before making the jump.  Going every weekend, staying and leaving is alot different than beign there 24/7.  we had friend who had the same thoughts as they skiied at mt snow every weekend, fell in love with the 'idea' of living in VT/Country life..but once they got up there full time, they couldnt handle the isolation, lack of social activites and some of the local attitudes towards them as they were 'outsiders'.  when you go full time, you arent going out to dinner everynight, skiing, apres ski,,there is alot of down time....just dont get caught up in the 'romantic idea' of it all......not saying that it doesnt work for some, but here are pitfalls you need to watch out for, esp fast/close response of medical care if you are retiring there....would hate to be an hour away from the nearest trauma center...

Me and Mrs Quattro talk about it all the time, thats why we are scouting every NEngland Ski area now, to see where we'd like to get a place for the winters if (and when) we retire and can spend some time up there...the house on the Cape will be for the summers ...thats the plan now, lot can change...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2010)

I could see it for early retirement years.  Not sure about late retirement years.  I think we all wish to be skiing into our 70s/80s.  I bet only a few of us will still be on snow at that age.   

When I get to a stage in life where I'm no longer very mobile, require close proximity to urgent care and spend the majority of my days sitting back and watching the world go by; I could see the appeal of a warmer location.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2010)

Retirement and VT does not go well together.  Very high taxes in VT.  Not good for retirement.  NH is right next door.  NH is much better for a fixed income.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Retirement and VT does not go well together.  Very high taxes in VT.  Not good for retirement.  NH is right next door.  NH is much better for a fixed income.



I don't know if I agree with this having lived in both states, Maine as well.  During working years, if you make a decent income, the income tax savings of living in NH are quite significant.  It is worth the trade off of much higher property taxes.  High property taxes are unavoidable in NH.  There are certain communities in VT and ME where they are.  

During retirement, income typically goes way down, so in VT or ME, your burden will go down.  NH, you're still stuck with high property taxes.

Having lived in coastal ME/NH for the past five years, I can tell you there are far more retirees just over the border in ME than there are near me in NH.  Kittery is loaded with them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Retirement and VT does not go well together.  Very high taxes in VT.  Not good for retirement.  NH is right next door.  NH is much better for a fixed income.



True we DID all the research when we retired , looked at and spent 2-3 months in several locations -- THE FACTS at the time were 92 % of folks end up IN THERE OWN home and travel at will -- IT way cheaper 

PUCKIT is  right about the tax hits and Quattro makes very sensible points about the diff between vacationing and actually living in an area  .   

Altho we could afford to move We KEEP MORE of OUR $$$ staying in our own home here in NNY  which is rural on the river in a smallish town 9000 , close to 4 Universities and cultural events and within easy drives to several ski areas and a nations capitol 

Visiting exotic locations and actually living there yr round is often a fantasy / reality conundrum . 
The Lust for Excapism while one is in the work world is very tempting. however, once retired  none of the stressors that drive that feeling are present . U get rid of job stress and  Ass holes u no longer have to tolerate and everyday is a vacation 

I 've told ya before  a retirement well planned is like adolescence with $$ -- I abhor paying more taxes than i have to and that is why i stayed where i am .When all was said and done and the paper and pencil  $$ and tax analysis was completed i am much better off here and traveling at will and keeping a higher % of our retirement income .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2010)

'oops Puckit  you may want to look into  NH's property taxes  -- (sky high)  also check what happens to your INVESTMENT income with taxes  in NH


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

It's years off...but we'd like to retire up there somewhere. Current thinking is to buy a big plot of land and build a house and a hobby farm. Or buy a house/hobby farm on a lot of land. 

Big Dream: Tons of land, a massive workshop, a fleet of ATVs, snowmobiles and old snowgroomers. A trail system on the property for said vehicles. Oh, I'd have a few tractors too. And a sweet log splitter...and a ski tuning room with a stone grinder...and.....


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> 'oops Puckit you may want to look into NH's property taxes -- (sky high) also check what happens to your INVESTMENT income with taxes in NH


 
In cetain locations the taxes are high. Bartlett property taxes are very reasonable. I forgot about the investment income tax though.

The property taxes in NH and compared to MA property and income tax becomes a wash though.


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> It's years off...but we'd like to retire up there somewhere. Current thinking is to buy a big plot of land and build a house and a hobby farm. Or buy a house/hobby farm on a lot of land.
> 
> Big Dream: Tons of land, a massive workshop, a fleet of ATVs, snowmobiles and old snowgroomers. A trail system on the property for said vehicles. Oh, I'd have a few tractors too. And a sweet log splitter...and a ski tuning room with a stone grinder...and.....









You'll get nothing and LIKE it!!!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 3, 2010)

Puck it said:


> The property taxes in NH and compared to MA property and income tax becomes a wash though.



In cities and towns along the border that's certainly true.  We've done comparisons with our friends in MA on several occasions and have proven that.  While our RE taxes are high, our lower car insurance, lack of income tax and sales tax help to keep overall costs of living in line with the towns on the other side of the border.  It's a wash for sure.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> In cities and towns along the border that's certainly true. We've done comparisons with our friends in MA on several occasions and have proven that. While our RE taxes are high, our lower car insurance, lack of income tax and sales tax help to keep overall costs of living in line with the towns on the other side of the border. It's a wash for sure.


 

Yeah forgot about the car insurance also.  I pay about $2700 a year for my son's car insurance in MA for a Jeep Liberty and my buddy pays about $500-600 a year for his son (same ages for the two of them) and similar vehicle Ford Escape.  We live about 10miles apart though.  He lives in Salem.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 3, 2010)

Our kids always talk about us moving to VT because they think it would be "so much better".  Until I remind them that its not all skiing and hanging out.  Kids in VT have to go to school, too.  The subject usually gets changed at that point.

I just love the sense of peace that comes over me when in the northern parts.  But, as someone mentioned, when you leave the work world, a lot of the stressors also disappear from your life. 

For now, we'll just keep dreaming.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> You'll get nothing and LIKE it!!!




Gawd Damnit!   :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Mar 3, 2010)

Go with what works for your plans....
*IF* you know your career will hold out in the area....and it IS the career you like....get started with a mortage ASAP.  <-- May NOT be the best advice, I'm just coming from a more emotional side of having spent much too long renting.

$.01


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2010)

Why wait till you get old to live where you want? Live where you want to live whenever you want. Adjust your finances as needed. It just seems so simple...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 3, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Why wait till you get old to live where you want? Live where you want to live whenever you want. Adjust your finances as needed. It just seems so simple...



It depends...if it's just an individual or a couple...I agree.  If you have kids there are a few more variables that get thrown into the equation.  It can be done, but it sure ain't simple.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear all this talk about high property tax in NH but I'm not sure If it's relative to what we pay here on the Island.  What are the taxes like up there?  To put things in perspective, I have a modest home on a 60 x 100 lot in Nassau County.  My school and property taxes are close to $10,000.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 3, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> be sure to spend time there before making the jump.  Going every weekend, staying and leaving is alot different than beign there 24/7.  we had friend who had the same thoughts as they skiied at mt snow every weekend, fell in love with the 'idea' of living in VT/Country life..but once they got up there full time, they couldnt handle the isolation, lack of social activites and some of the local attitudes towards them as they were 'outsiders'.  when you go full time, you arent going out to dinner everynight, skiing, apres ski,,there is alot of down time....just dont get caught up in the 'romantic idea' of it all......not saying that it doesnt work for some, but here are pitfalls you need to watch out for, esp fast/close response of medical care if you are retiring there....would hate to be an hour away from the nearest trauma center...


Bingo!!!

S and I relocated to StJ, VT five years ago. It was a culture shock to say the least. Part of it I fully wanted. Get away from the traffic, attitude, congestion, etc. have quiet and silence and live amongst the mountains. The problem is you get exactly what you wanted. Lack of social involvement has been paralyzing. Since moving down to Plymouth, NH three years ago, social involvement has not improved for us and we still feel very much socially isolated though there are more people here "on our wave length" due to a higher transplant population.

I imagine the MRV will have a very high transplant population and will not have quite as bad social isolation. But you start completely from scratch on the social landscape if you do not already have friends and family where you are moving. That has absolutely been the hardest thing to adjust to. Now, instead of driving to the mountains several time to "get away from it all" -- I drive to the city to get involved and visit friends/family.

Not saying don't try. But as mentioned above, don't get carried away with the romantic notion of the lifestyle and consider the very difficult parts and changes. Consider what you would sacrifice and consider what you would need to rebuild from scratch and what you would need to work for what you always took for granted. Ain't easy and it ain't ideal. But I wouldn't change my decision.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> It depends...if it's just an individual or a couple...I agree.  If you have kids there are a few more variables that get thrown into the equation.  It can be done, but it sure ain't simple.



You are certainly right. It takes a lot of sacrifices and a bit of dumb luck to be able to thrive away from suburbia. I often have a difficult time relating to folks with kids(although that is changing for me fast). 

With that said it definately can be done, just takes a big shuffle of priorities. I presonally like being close to the city and all that comes with it (at least in the west, easy drive to skiing, easier drive to hiking). Vermont seems like it would be a tough place to survive unless your in the hospitality industry or construction.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I hear all this talk about high property tax in NH but I'm not sure If it's relative to what we pay here on the Island.  What are the taxes like up there?  To put things in perspective, I have a modest home on a 60 x 100 lot in Nassau County.  My school and property taxes are close to $10,000.



That seems similar to New Hampshire (maybe even higher). I assume lower property values in N.H. even things out a bit. I would be curious to any N.H. residents to respond on what they pay. I think the overall tax burden in N.H. is still the lowest around. Things have definately changed from when I was a kid though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> My school and property taxes are close to $10,000.



Damn! :-o


----------



## Philpug (Mar 3, 2010)

My in=laws are retired in VT. The ski "odd days" (because there are more of them) and ski their "age in days every year, well into their 60's.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I hear all this talk about high property tax in NH but I'm not sure If it's relative to what we pay here on the Island.  What are the taxes like up there?  To put things in perspective, I have a modest home on a 60 x 100 lot in Nassau County.  My school and property taxes are close to $10,000.



250K value home on half an acre in my area of NH, you're looking at 6Kish in prop taxes.  Hop over the border to Maine and you're looking at 1/3rd that.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2010)

snoseek said:


> That seems similar to New Hampshire (maybe even higher). I assume lower property values in N.H. even things out a bit. I would be curious to any N.H. residents to respond on what they pay. I think the overall tax burden in N.H. is still the lowest around. Things have definately changed from when I was a kid though.


We pay about $3200 per year on a 1800 sq foot condo. I also get hit up for just over a hundred every year for car registration. Lower property values and lack of sales tax definitely off sets the high property tax rate. Though, NH is a governmental mess, IMO. Some things are done better than any where else (highways and roads) and something are just so poorly run I hate to even think that my tax dollars are funding things. Overall though, there is very little tax burden compared to metro states of N.E.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I hear all this talk about high property tax in NH but I'm not sure If it's relative to what we pay here on the Island.  What are the taxes like up there?  To put things in perspective, I have a modest home on a 60 x 100 lot in Nassau County.  My school and property taxes are close to $10,000.



Mine on a 150 x150 ft lot with a 2000 sg ft Dutch Colonial are only $3500 by contrast here in NNY


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

Southern NH is considered part of metro Boston.  It's a relatively easy commute.

My house is 3200 sq ft on a half acre lot, just over the MA border.  I pay 7k in r.e. taxes and get NOTHING for it.  No trash pick-up, no water, no sewer and the school system SUCKS.  We are one of about 20 towns in the whole country who have no public kindegarten and the high school is an embarrassment.

(As I said above, if you have kids, you have to really think about where you live.  We like it here because we could afford a larger home than in another community, and we knew we never intended to send our kids to school here.  Now that the kids are grown, we use the house more like a hotel than anything else.) 

After the Claremont decision was handed down, the weekday house became a "recipient" town and my weekend house became a "donor" town.  

The weekend house has a lower tax rate, but because it's in a resort community, the school system is one of the best in the state.  I believe that Moultonborough has the most Winnipesaukee lakefront (and possibly waterfront) in the state.  Thus, lots of people paying taxes, but not using the services.

Not sure yet that I'd want to live in Moultonborough full time.  As others have said, I'm not sure I could deal with the isolation.  I like it here in southern NH where I have easy access to Boston, Manchester, the coast of Maine and still not far from skiing.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Southern NH is considered part of metro Boston. It's a relatively easy commute.
> 
> My house is 3200 sq ft on a half acre lot, just over the MA border. I pay 7k in r.e. taxes and get NOTHING for it. No trash pick-up, no water, no sewer and the school system SUCKS. We are one of about 20 towns in the whole country who have no public kindegarten and the high school is an embarrassment.
> 
> ...


 
I have asimialr size house and lot. I pay $6k in property tax and get trash pick up.  My kids went and are going to a private high school. Add in the state income tax and NH is cheaper if you inwork in NH rather then MA.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I have asimialr size house and lot. I pay $6k in property tax and get trash pick up.  My kids went and are going to a private high school. Add in the state income tax and NH is cheaper if you inwork in NH rather then MA.



I see you're in Wilmington.  My grandmother had a "summer house" in Wilmington.  ; - )
I grew up in Tewksbury, and I too went to private schools.  At the time I was in h.s. Tewksbury was on "triple sessions."  

In most cases, NH is cheaper only if you work in NH.  There was a time when we paid NH real estate taxes, MA income taxes and sent our kids to private school.  What were we thinking?!?  ; - )  Just kidding...wouldn't change anything.   Just saying there are tons of factors in deciding where to live.

Not sure I'd retire to Moultonborough, but it's an option we'll explore.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Not sure I'd retire to Moultonborough, but it's an option we'll explore.




Spent a lot of summers up there! Just a bit south of you in Melvin Village...kinda between Moultonborough and Wolfreboro.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Spent a lot of summers up there! Just a bit south of you in Melvin Village...kinda between Moultonborough and Wolfreboro.



I have a beautiful photograph, taken from the lake, of Melvin Village in the fall.  One of my favorite things hanging in the house "down here" to remind us why we do what we do down here...like work...in order to make "up there" possible.  : - )


----------



## Paul (Mar 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Spent a lot of summers up there! Just a bit south of you in Melvin Village...kinda between Moultonborough and Wolfreboro.



The parents of one of my best friends have a house in Melvin Village. Right on the water. 

Good times.. good times...


----------



## Zand (Mar 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> S and I relocated to StJ, VT five years ago. It was a culture shock to say the least. Part of it I fully wanted. Get away from the traffic, attitude, congestion, etc. have quiet and silence and live amongst the mountains. The problem is you get exactly what you wanted. Lack of social involvement has been paralyzing. Since moving down to Plymouth, NH three years ago, social involvement has not improved for us and we still feel very much socially isolated though there are more people here "on our wave length" due to a higher transplant population.
> 
> ...



Seconded... after being in college up here for only 6 months, I already miss the social life back in MA. I guess I had skiing on the mind too much when I decided on coming here. Granted, the Met program is great which will keep me here all 4 years (no way in hell I'd make it that long otherwise) but its not like I thought it was going to be. I've skied LESS than I did last year. Not including Burke, I've also skied less days in Vermont than I did last year. I honestly look forward to the next time I get to head down I-93 back to Boston more often than I look forward to my next time out skiing... partially due to the awful winter we've had up here but (call me crazy, but...) I miss the people, the social life... hell I even miss the traffic.

Also call me crazy, but after spending both a (late) summer and fall and a winter up here... I much prefer summertime up here. When the time comes in a few years, my ideal living area will be in the Manchester/Concord area... close to Boston and still only an hour or so from the NH mountains and within 2 hours of the VT mountains.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

Zand.......you really need to spend some time in Gurlington.  

you're welcome.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Zand.......you really need to spend some time in Gurlington.
> 
> you're welcome.



"Gurlington?"  Not sure about that...I like Burlington.

My son had a different experience at school in VT; as I think people here who went to UVM did as well.  My son was at St. Michael's and skied a crazy amount of days and he loved Burlington.  It's not Boston, but there's plenty of fun to be had.  

I do agree with Concord/Manchvegas plan.  : - )


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> "Gurlington?"  Not sure about that...I like Burlington.
> 
> My son had a different experience at school in VT; as I think people here who went to UVM did as well.  My son was at St. Michael's and skied a crazy amount of days and he loved Burlington.  It's not Boston, but there's plenty of fun to be had.
> 
> I do agree with Concord/Manchvegas plan.  : - )



UVM alum.  'Gurlington' doesn't fully represent well until summertime when the winter jackets come off.   I had many a near accident rubber necking during my college years.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> UVM alum.  'Gurlington' doesn't fully represent well until summertime when the winter jackets come off.   I had many a near accident rubber necking during my college years.



Gotcha.  It's a really nice place.  My son loved it.  He even came home and dragged our ski boat there a couple of times and took buddies wakeboarding; as well as entered a couple of wakeboarding competitions.  Like I said, there seems like a lot to do there.

After having seen how much fun her brother had up there, my daughter investigated Champlain College and UVM.  In the end she did the math; she wants to be a teacher.  She's at Keene State.  ; - )


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 4, 2010)

long island boarder said:


> Spent the weekend up at Sugarbush VT.  The person I stayed with has owned a condo up there for 30 years, goes up every weekend from Long Island in the winter.  He told me how he never runs out of things to do be it skiing, snow shoeing, cross country skiing etc.  I am amazed at the active and fit people that I see up there versus here on the island.  Is it a crazy thought to want to go north for the winter or year round for that matter?  Shouldn't I be planning on playing shuffleboard in Florida?  Maybe bingo too?  What do you girls/guys think?



i think ur buddy is insane to drive back & forth every weekend  i cant take driving....sugarbush is a lot different than k....night & day almost....:beer::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Gotcha.  It's a really nice place.  My son loved it.  He even came home and dragged our ski boat there a couple of times and took buddies wakeboarding; as well as entered a couple of wakeboarding competitions.  Like I said, there seems like a lot to do there.
> 
> After having seen how much fun her brother had up there, my daughter investigated Champlain College and UVM.  In the end she did the math; she wants to be a teacher.  She's at Keene State.  ; - )



I went to Skidmore in NY for a year.  Did the math, transferred to UVM as I was a state resident.


----------



## Zand (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Zand.......you really need to spend some time in Gurlington.
> 
> you're welcome.



I'd probably have a different view if I was in Burlington. It's different there in a decent sized town than here in Lyndonville in the middle of nowhere. Other than here and St. J, there's no highly civilized town for miles. Burlington is nearly 2 hours from here and Boston and Montreal are less than an hour further away which to me is more worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I do agree with Concord/Manchvegas plan.  : - )



You know sometimes I wish I lived over that way due to better mountain access, but the seacoast is far better IMO for 'culture'.  Portsmouth/Dover/Exeter has twice as many decent restaurants as the Manchester/Concord area.  Easy train ride from Exeter into Boston if you don't feel like driving.  Also nice to be 15-20 minutes to the ocean in summer.  

Manchester has come a long ways, but it's still kind of a dump.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> You know sometimes I wish I lived over that way due to better mountain access, but the seacoast is far better IMO for 'culture'.  Portsmouth/Dover/Exeter has twice as many decent restaurants as the Manchester/Concord area.  Easy train ride from Exeter into Boston if you don't feel like driving.  Also nice to be 15-20 minutes to the ocean in summer.
> 
> Manchester has come a long ways, but it's still kind of a dump.



I don't think I can argue with that.  I love Portsmouth, and I would love to be that close to the ocean.  I think if we were starting over, we'd seriously consider that area.

Back in the day, we made our living in Lowell...thus our choice of towns.  It's also a bit easier to get to the lake (and Loon/Cannon/BW) from here than from there.  I love the ocean, but in my house it's all about the lake.  ; - )


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2010)

Would love a lake place someday myself.  Wife's pop has a place on a small lake in Brookfield with no public boat access.  real nice lake and location, but only 3 season and a true 'camp', i.e. no septic, only an out house.   I like to camp, but it's not my idea of what I'd like for a vacation home.

once my inheritance comes from a long lost relative I'll be looking into a place on Winni.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> You know sometimes I wish I lived over that way due to better mountain access, but the seacoast is far better IMO for 'culture'.  Portsmouth/Dover/Exeter has twice as many decent restaurants as the Manchester/Concord area.  Easy train ride from Exeter into Boston if you don't feel like driving.  Also nice to be 15-20 minutes to the ocean in summer.
> 
> Manchester has come a long ways, but it's still kind of a dump.



PLUS you're killing me with the train!!  It's gonna be awesome when they finally get their act together and get the train running to Nashua!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Would love a lake place someday myself.  Wife's pop has a place on a small lake in Brookfield with no public boat access.  real nice lake and location, but only 3 season and a true 'camp', i.e. no septic, only an out house.   I like to camp, but it's not my idea of what I'd like for a vacation home.
> 
> once my inheritance comes from a long lost relative I'll be looking into a place on Winni.




There's a lot of sweat equity going into my "vacation home."  The first building on this lot when my father-in-law bought in 1981 was a true camp.  That got torn down by him in '83.  He was ill at the time and wanted something comfortable ASAP, so he brought in a trailer...and it wasn't a double-wide.  There were times when we had two couples and 5 kids living in that two bedroom trailer after he died.  

When my husband and I bought the place from the fam, we weren't sure how long that trailer would last.  We managed to keep fixing it, and it lasted (holy mackerel!) 25 years.  By the time we tore it down, we figured it was the only "lakefront trailer" on Winnipesaukee.  

We now have a real house; but it's going to be years before it's completely finished.  This winter has been devoted to mudding, taping and painting the great room.  Not a lot of work goes on during the summer.  ; - )

But...it's where my kids wanna be.  And their friends.  It's awesome.  : - )

The tearing down...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2010)

Zand said:


> I'd probably have a different view if I was in Burlington. It's different there in a decent sized town than here in Lyndonville in the middle of nowhere. Other than here and St. J, there's no highly civilized town for miles. Burlington is nearly 2 hours from here and Boston and Montreal are less than an hour further away which to me is more worth it.



Dude you need to sack up and get on some hard drugs...preferably smack. St. J will feel like home then and only then. You're welcome:razz:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2010)

Zand said:


> I'd probably have a different view if I was in Burlington. It's different there in a decent sized town than here in Lyndonville in the middle of nowhere. Other than here and St. J, there's no highly civilized town for miles.


That statement reads like you are calling Lyndonville and StJ civilized towns....

:lol:

When I lived in StJ, I used to drive over to Burlington once a month or so to get a quick dose of "city life" and hit the only night club worth mentioning in Vermont.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2010)

Zand said:


> I'd probably have a different view if I was in Burlington. It's different there in a decent sized town than here in Lyndonville in the middle of nowhere. Other than here and St. J, there's no highly civilized town for miles. Burlington is nearly 2 hours from here and Boston and Montreal are less than an hour further away which to me is more worth it.


 

Then why did you go there?  Civilized is what you make of it.  I would kill to live where I grew up in Upstae NY but there is jobs in my field other academia and that is nt for me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Then why did you go there?  Civilized is what you make of it.  I would kill to live where I grew up in Upstae NY but there is jobs in my field other academia and that is nt for me.



Good question > Reality is whatever you make it ,

Hey P    :   c'mon back  here  when u retire  &  save Huge $$$$ and live really well  in God;s country      Life is easy here on the River -   but u already KNOW that  my man !


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good question > Reality is whatever you make it ,
> 
> Hey P    :   c'mon back  here  when u retire  &  save Huge $$$$ and live really well  in God;s country      Life is easy here on the River -   but u already KNOW that  my man !



Warp,  I know and my life would be much slower.  Hopefully, I will some day.  Up river or down river from the Burg. We like Red Mills a lot. Or even in the Dacks.


----------



## Zand (Mar 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That statement reads like you are calling Lyndonville and StJ civilized towns....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> When I lived in StJ, I used to drive over to Burlington once a month or so to get a quick dose of "city life" and hit the only night club worth mentioning in Vermont.



Well... compared to the likes of Westmore, Island Pond, and LEWIS (population 0... no joke), they at least have a decent population and some things in the town. And I do need to get to Burlington more... hell the only Vermont nightclub experience I have is the Lyndonville Packing House .


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2010)

Zand said:


> Well... compared to the likes of Westmore, Island Pond, and LEWIS (population 0... no joke), they at least have a decent population and some things in the town. And I do need to get to Burlington more... hell the only Vermont nightclub experience I have is the Lyndonville Packing House .


Which is better than the StJ bar scene which was pretty much limited to the Dawg House when I lived there. Ohhhh, the things I used to see coming out of the Star Theatre across the street! :-o Those guys were shut down for a short while, as I recall, due to too many broken bottle bar brawls spilling out into the street or something along those lines.


----------

